# Kreg Precision Band Saw Fence, Rip Cut Jig, Resaw Guide



## JesseTutt

Sounds like you had a bad experience. About 3 years ago I purchased the Bandsaw fence when the woodworkers show came to town and everything was there and the only modifications I had to make was to fit my bandsaw.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

That sucks about all of the issues you've been having. I'd appreciate it if you could comment on how the fence works, once you have it working.


----------



## Arminius

You should note that Kreg has no obligation under Quebec's language law, as they have no representation in Quebec and are a US company. The obligation is on the dealer in Quebec - they should be negotiating a price with Kreg that covers the cost of translation and ensuring that there is French language documentation in the products they sell.


----------



## Tedstor

Thanks for the review. 
Oh, and I had no trouble understanding your post. Your english ain't half bad


----------



## doordude

we,we… isn't that french for yes? thanks for the review and the lesson in french law.


----------



## lab7654

Good review. And your English is better than many, including some people I know…


----------



## Dabcan

I've got this fence, bought it a few months ago. Mine came complete and if it's any consolation, the English instructions weren't all that great.

Having used it for two months, I find it adjusts well, however the fence flexes, so that if you are cutting a thicker piece of wood, the piece gets thinner as you cut since the front of the fence does not lock down. This is not drift, it is adjusted properly when tested on a small thin piece. If you lock the fence down and push on the far end, you can make it flex.

I've used a good one before that had a square piece of aluminum as a fence instead of the L shaped piece on the Kreg, it worked better but I don't remember the name.


----------



## dustyal

Québec is a very interesting province/state… It is someplace we could easily travel to and feel we actually left the U.S. and we were traveling in a "foreign" land. Except the mountain tops in February were cold. And your English is much better than my French… I have forgotten every thing I learned in four years of school.

Good review. Might as well be honest about it. Yours was probably an exception as far as missing parts. That would be a good test of customer service. Flexing though, I might expect that… as I bought a different Kreg product that was not a solid as I would have liked.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ic3ss

I have this fence and resaw guides as well. The bandsaw that I bought was already fitted with the fence from the previous owner. It's a fantastic fence, works great. The clamp works the same as a T square fence on a table saw does. Two points of contact behind the guide rail and one point of contact in the front allows it to self-align when it clamps down. The single contact by the knob is exactly the same as a T square, it performs well unless you've noticed yet another issue with it.

That being said, my fence doesn't have the teflon foot and will contact the table surface when moving the fence. I've decided to lift the fence a little then move it to avoid contact. Too bad these parts were missing on yours, they were probably removed with the push down clock and your French directions.


----------



## ebenewwork

So, I have received the missing parts today. Everything will work properly from now. Thanks Kreg !.
Just a little constructive mention to the shipping guy.
A 4×6 bag with bolts does not need to be put in a 12×12x4 box fulled with kraft paper.
This is the waste reduction week I think.


----------

